# Where to live in London



## rejoyce1976 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi

I was previously using the French microsite as we are ex-pats there currently.

We are thinking of moving to London to take a job. The expat deal will be over and instead I'll be offered a "transitory allowance" over 3 years and will have to sign an English contract and therefore pay UK tax and NI.

I would like advice on where to live in London. We currently live in a very spacious (130sqm) parisian apartment. We are living in the centre and its very busy/lively and we're close to all major sites.

Ideally I'd like to live somewhere the commute times are VERY GOOD to St Paul's and Canary Wharf. Somewhere its lively (ie: not dominated by road and traffic), where there's little shops, restaurants, cafés etc. Proximity to open spaces, parks commons ideal.

We have a max. budget of £3000pm, but would prefer to spend closer to £2500 for a min. 2 bed, ideally 3 bed. Whether its an apartment, flat or house isn't a huge concern as long as the living areas are spacious and the the place ideally has high ceilings and character. Wooden floors preferred.

We have a baby and need a nearby crèche / daycare. Availability of good schools is NOT required, as we are only planning to move for the medium term.

Does such a place exist in London?

any help greatly appreciated

Ricahard


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

rejoyce1976 said:


> Hi
> 
> I was previously using the French microsite as we are ex-pats there currently.
> 
> ...


I suggest Greenwich, connected to Canary Wharfe and to the Bank (for St Paul's) by an extension of Dockland Light Railway. It's fairly quiet, has great open spaces and ideal for a young family. Plenty of characterful, older properties (many divided into spacious flats). 
Living in Greenwich - London Area Guide


----------



## Zackary (Mar 14, 2011)

Maybe somewhere like Ealing or Ruislip, somewhere on the central line that would get you straight to st pauls?


----------



## Hector01 (Mar 15, 2011)

I suggest Clerkenwell. It is central but not too busy, has great links to the city and has some lovely restaurants. £3000pm all inclusive is certainly possible. More central (Chancery lane, mayfair, moorgate), it will be hard to find a 3-bed that isn't a house and less than 3k pm. 

I can't post links to the site but google 3bet flat EC1


----------

